# Biggest Frustration in Golf



## michaelzenga (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I am new here. Just wondering what your biggest frustration in Golf is? 

Mine is that frickin' driver! I just can't hit it straight. Just wanted to hear what others struggle with.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I hate 3 putting!

Other than that I'm happy. I don't hit every fairway, I don't hit every green in regulation and I rarely get up and down in two shots. But hey, I sure enjoy it, and the banter with the guys.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Golf is the only four letter word that is not offensive when you discribe the time you had on the course its the nature of the game. right now my putting stinks after the snow melts it might be the chipping or driving or just the the irons the nature of golf is frustrating and bantering each other. I do it here I'm off my Meds now  Where are my manners... welcome to the Forum we'll do our best to give advise and opinions with a little fun thrown in the middle.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mine would be my inconsistancy with my driver. welcome to the site too!


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine is general inconsistency and I believe its mental. Sometimes I am on song and able to putt and drive well, other days its just not there and I get fustrated which makes my game even worse.


----------



## mclayton1970 (Aug 30, 2010)

My wedges I either hit them too hard or I flop them 5 feet ...I have the worst time controlling them..


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Damage, and trash left on greens by others. The golfer who is chewing, and spitting sunflower seeds in a group in front of me is probably the worst. Spike marks around the pin are not much fun to deal with either. From my own game, I sometimes get a little frustrated when the ball goes where I hit/roll it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Damage, and trash left on greens by others. The golfer who is chewing, and spitting sunflower seeds in a group in front of me is probably the worst. Spike marks around the pin are not much fun to deal with either. From my own game, I sometimes get a little frustrated when the ball goes where I hit/roll it.


yea, at least you're still playing golf right now and you have no pity for those of us just a few hundred miles north do you


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

FrogsHair said:


> Damage, and trash left on greens by others. The golfer who is chewing, and spitting sunflower seeds in a group in front of me is probably the worst. Spike marks around the pin are not much fun to deal with either. From my own game, I sometimes get a little frustrated when the ball goes where I hit/roll it.


I agree the damage and trash is differently frustrating.

And I get frustrated when you are playing on a windy day that is affecting the ball so you line your tee shot up to curve back with the wind and bam it goes right where you were aiming!!!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

In a previous post I said i would hit a few for you next time out. Well I did hit two drives for you. Darned if one was hook, and the other was a slice.  Like I said, "I do not do snow". 38*F with you sending your north wind chill is bad enough. Perhaps tomorrow I will hit a couple more for you.  Someday when "your" snow melts we will have to meet up in Fillmore.


broken tee said:


> yea, at least you're still playing golf right now and you have no pity for those of us just a few hundred miles north do you


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Frustration*

Mine would be when I bomb a long drive down a short par 4 and chunk the second into the bunker. Then I fail to get up and down for par. All the good work of the drive gets undone very quickly!

Welcome to the forum Mike!


----------



## DanGlen (Nov 10, 2010)

My biggest frustration is being in a 51 year old body with a sore lower back. There are plenty of adjustments - on and off the course!


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Big Hobbit said:


> I hate 3 putting!
> 
> Other than that I'm happy. I don't hit every fairway, I don't hit every green in regulation and I rarely get up and down in two shots. But hey, I sure enjoy it, and the banter with the guys.


3 putting for me too. To be more specific, I think the worst 3 putt is knocking it on in two on a par five and walking away with a par.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Biggest Frustration:
SNOW!


----------



## Tee_time (Dec 4, 2010)

Being a beginning golfer like me is frustrating. Every shot I hit is a nightmare! Lol!! No matter how much I suck that day on the course, I'll be glad to come back next week and do it all over again with a smile on my face!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tee_time said:


> No matter how much I suck that day on the course, I'll be glad to come back next week and do it all over again with a smile on my face!


That is a good attitude keep it going:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Tee_time said:


> Being a beginning golfer like me is frustrating. Every shot I hit is a nightmare! Lol!! No matter how much I suck that day on the course, I'll be glad to come back next week and do it all over again with a smile on my face!


Top job mate it's always the few good shots you hit when you first start playing that keep you coming back. Keep going you'll get better


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Tee_time said:


> Being a beginning golfer like me is frustrating. Every shot I hit is a nightmare! Lol!! No matter how much I suck that day on the course, I'll be glad to come back next week and do it all over again with a smile on my face!


Top job mate it's always the few good shots you hit when you first start playing that keep you coming back. Keep going you'll get better


----------



## bobbygolf1232 (Nov 18, 2010)

Surtees said:


> I agree the damage and trash is differently frustrating.
> 
> And I get frustrated when you are playing on a windy day that is affecting the ball so you line your tee shot up to curve back with the wind and bam it goes right where you were aiming!!!!


That's the worst.


----------

